# Over on the 25th October :) where to visit?



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Well just so excited I wanted to tell someone  we are popping over on the 25th for 3.5 weeks to show the kids (and us) the country, we have hired a campervan from KEA and will be travelling from Auckland to Christchurch............ any one have a MUST DO while we are over? So So excited now! and to top everything off we have accepted an offer on the house 2 weeks ago, so things slowly falling into place  keeping everything crossed for the future thanks everyone on here already for your help and advice :clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pennybarn said:


> Well just so excited I wanted to tell someone  we are popping over on the 25th for 3.5 weeks to show the kids (and us) the country, we have hired a campervan from KEA and will be travelling from Auckland to Christchurch............ any one have a MUST DO while we are over? So So excited now! and to top everything off we have accepted an offer on the house 2 weeks ago, so things slowly falling into place  keeping everything crossed for the future thanks everyone on here already for your help and advice :clap2:


Wow - where NOT to visit, more like!!!

Holiday places or sussing out where to live? (it will make a difference to where I suggest)

This is my 'East Coast Route'. 

*North Island*

- When you're in Auckland, drive to the top of Mount Eden or One Tree Hill for a panoramic view of Auckland. 
- visit the museum and Auckland Domain. A lovely building in a lovely area of green. There's a cafe by the Winter Garden where you can sit with your Flat White and Hokey Pokey ice cream. 
- jump on a ferry to one of the islands. From Britomart there are passenger ferries to Rangitoto (you can't miss it - it's a large volcanic cone in the middle of the harbour), or a harbour cruise, or over to Devonport. Or drive to Half Moon Bay (South-East Auckland) and take the campervan over to Waiheke Island. Many people commute to Auckland from here.

Heading south, take your time and drive via the Coast Road through Clevedon, Kawakawa Bay, Kaiaua and Miranda. Much nicer than SH1! There are some lovely regional parks on the way, and when you get to Kaiaua stop for some fish and chips at the famous fish and chip shop, or the Bay View Hotel for a pint and a mingle with the locals (typical bar meals here - don't expect gourmet). There's some freedom camping on the beach between Kaiaua and Miranda - you can't miss the row of campervans, who are generally there to watch the seabirds (which this coast is famous for). Or stop off at the Mirand Hot Pools. This is also a holiday park, so you could park up here for the night too. (It is also commutable to Auckland from Kaia and Miranda - I know, because I do it every day.)

If you have time, head east and do the loop round the Coromandel. Thames is a lovely little town - try the GBD in the Junction Hotel for a meal. It also has old gold mines, and many more historical features. Coromandel Town always reminds me of a Wild West movie - we nearly moved here. Whitianga is bigger, with real suburbs! Hot Water Beach is between Whitianga & Tairua, but I'd stop at Cooks Beach. Less crowded, and a small passenger ferry runs across to Whitianga.

Heading south you go through (or skirt) the beach settlements of Whangamata and Waihi, then on to Katikati & Tauranga (both worth looking at if you are looking for places to live). 

At Tauranga, you have a choice to keep east to Gisborne - but you probably don't have time, even with 3.5 weeks.

So head towards Rotorua, known by the locals as 'Rotovegas'. Probably our biggest tourist town after Queenstown. A bit of a must - pick a thermal park. I'd go to one of the ones outside of town. 

Then Taupo. Not so touristy (but only just). 

As we're doing my East Coast tour here, I won't complicate things with a trip to National Park, so head east to Napier & Hastings. I'm not so keen on Napier (the beach is like Brighton - stony - and there's a railway line that runs along the seafront road) but it is well known for its Art Deco buildings, following the 1932 earthquake (this could be Christchurch in 75 years). I think Hastings & Havelock North are worth looking at if you're sussing out places to live. At Havelock North take a detour to Ocean Beach - beautiful sandy beach, and you may well be on your own!

Then to Dannevirke, and on to Palmerston North. I'd take the coast road, as there's not too much on SH2 into Wellington. Take a detour just past PN to Foxton - there is a windmill there, and on the right days, horse-drawn trams.

To the north of Wellington, look at Paraparaumu & Porirua for potential commutable places to Wellington.

Wellington - cross your fingers for a not-so-wind and sunny day. It is a gorgeous city with the Te Papa Museum and plenty of cafes. 

*South Island*

This really will depend on how much time you have.

If you're running out of time, head directly south and visit Kaikoura, famous for its whale watching. It's amazing to sit on the sea front in the sun with high snow-topped mountains behind you. But it's a bit out of your way if you have time to go inland.

With time, head west to Nelson (and suss out as a potential place to live). There's a WOW (World of Wearable Art) & car museum here - something for the boys and girls. Then (if time) off to Motueka (another place we considered living), Abel Tasman National Park & Golden Bay. 

South to Kawatin & Howards Junction. You have a decision here - turn east and you can stop at St Arnaud & Lake Rotoiti, or west to Murchison. The drive is the destination, but there are many beautiful places to stop en route. 

From Lake Rotoiti you can either carry on back to the east coast road, or double-back to Howards Junction & Murchison.

Through Murchison, take SH65 south, then SH7 soth-east. This is taking you towards Christchurch now. Stop off at Hanmer Springs, a popular ski resort but it has hot springs and lovely countryside too. 

Next stop will probably be Christchurch. If you have time, drive to Akaroa on the Banks Peninsula - a little bit of old France in NZ. 

Phew! That will more than make up your 3.5 weeks!


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Wow - where NOT to visit, more like!!!
> 
> Holiday places or sussing out where to live? (it will make a difference to where I suggest)
> 
> ...


Haha...I've just copied ur whole reply for when my parents come to visit ) thanks x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wow!!!!!*

Well TC you never cease to amaze me!!! thank you so much for that............... being printed as I type!!! yes we are looking at where we would like to settle, and how lucky to have a forum like this !!! The kids (17 & 19) will be with us too we just think it's a massive step to take and best we explore as much as physically possible in 3.5 weeks!! thank you so much for the reply we appreciate all the info we can get  plugged in already is Tarinaki, New Plymouth & Christchurch for work prospects so the info on living and also visiting is a great help!! thanks again, kind regards Fay!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bdl123 said:


> Haha...I've just copied ur whole reply for when my parents come to visit ) thanks x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You're welcome  We spent a lot of time travelling round before we decided on our current location. NZ scenery never ceases to amaze me, but there are some places that are best left to the tourists


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

pennybarn said:


> Well just so excited I wanted to tell someone  we are popping over on the 25th for 3.5 weeks to show the kids (and us) the country, we have hired a campervan from KEA and will be travelling from Auckland to Christchurch............ any one have a MUST DO while we are over? So So excited now! and to top everything off we have accepted an offer on the house 2 weeks ago, so things slowly falling into place  keeping everything crossed for the future thanks everyone on here already for your help and advice :clap2:


Excellent news!


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

*how did you decide?*



topcat83 said:


> You're welcome  We spent a lot of time travelling round before we decided on our current location. NZ scenery never ceases to amaze me, but there are some places that are best left to the tourists


Hi Topcat,

Just how did you decide on Miranda???............... I have spent months just googling all the places people have suggested, every page is an Oooo Aaaaa everywhere just looks so lovely, did you decide there because of work or because it was a nice area? and are you glad you chose there out of every where you visited on your hunt for the perfect location? I know everyone's different but it's good to get an insite on these sort of decisioned before you take them yourself! do you know anything about Taranaki ? seems there is a new oil works going on there and I have been told there isn't much in the way of skilled workers? ps I just love the way estate agents describe their properties out there and there are some pretty spectacular ones at that!  x


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

Having so much fun googling all the places on the list, everywhere looks stunning  tonight were trying to plot on a map our route....... Will we have enough time??? Who knows but I'm sure we'll have fun trying !


----------

